# Milk blister? A YEAR after weaning??



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Today in the shower I was washing my breasts and my right nipple felt very sore so I looked and on the areola JUST below my nipple was a decent size (maybe 1/4 the size of my nipple) red bump with a white spot. It looked like a big pimple...it wasn't really bumpy, but it looks like one my exdp gets sometimes behind his ear that produces a lot of fuild and pops very easy on the white spot. So I squeezed it and white stuff came out, very similar to a pimple like that...I was wet, but had I not been under the water it looks like it would've been kinda solid/chunky but of course smeared around easily between my fingers. (Am I making sense? I'm bad at describing things). And there was a LOT of it. Milk blister was the first thinmg that came to mind (I've never had one but I'm working on my CLE so I know about them), mostly because of the location and the fact that I get maybe a handful of pimples a year (all on my face and NEVER big). Then I noticed I had milk coming out of the ducts of both my nipples! in the shower and out after I dried off I checked it out. By normal hand expression at the areola I cannot get anything out, only a bit if I gently squeeze my actual nipples. It reminds me of when I was leaking colostrum while pg with DS. Thick, and just barely coming out of the openings, only it's white not yellow. So I can't imagine it's anything but milk since it's on both nipples, and that's why I'm thinking that thing was a milk blister.

What do you gals think? DS weaned a year ago (I got pg, though lost the baby, and I think that helped finish my supply). I frequently have moms asking me why they're randomly leaking X months/years after their last babe but it's usually a) still relatively soon after weaning, b) they're pg (usually they find out after I tell them it's a possibility), or c) their child is sick...but none of those apply to me. Pg isn't out of the question (AF is due Monday) but I doubt it since I'm charting to avoid, things seem to be going accordingly for AF coming and my cervix is low and firm. I suppose I'll have that answer, one way or another, on Monday. So, whaaaat is going on?? Haha, I'm so confused!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Does it hurt? IME, milk blisters hurt like hell.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

3 months after weaning my ds, I leaked. And then I got a milk blister. I knew what it was because I had had them before. It did hurt a lot. I left it alone and it went away on its own after a few days. My friend, who nursed her son until he was 5 and a half still leaks sometimes and he is 16 now!

In your case, since you have never experienced a blister before and you're unsure about what is happening, it wouldn't hurt to get it checked out. Unexplained discharge from the breasts can be a sign of problems.


----------

